# Elements in Worship



## JDKetterman (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm currently reading two books on "Reformed" worship. I'm reading Michael Horton's _A Better Way_ and D.A. Hart's With _With Reverence and Awe_. I'm enjoying both books. As I am looking at the elements of worship, I notice there is a lot of diversity about what should and should not be in worship.
Some are very bare bones as far as their liturgy, and some believe in written prayers in the liturgy. 

My question is what elements in worship should be in worship and why? What do you do in your own churches as far as liturgy?


----------



## dcomin (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow! Great thread! Unfortunately, experience teaches me that if I attempt to enter into such a serious discussion after 11:30pm I will almost certainly make a fool of myself. So I will say goodnight and look forward to jumping in on this topic tomorrow.


----------



## Kristine with a K (Jul 6, 2007)

2 Chronicles 5:11-13 (The ark is brought into the recently-finished Temple)

_"And it came to pass when the priests came out of the Most Holy Place (for all the priests who were present had sanctified themselves, without keeping to their divisions), and the Levites who were the singers, all those of Asaph and Heman and Jeduthun, with their sons and their brethren, stood at the east end of the altar, clothed in white linen, having cymbals, stringed instruments and harps, and with them one hundred and twenty priests sounding with trumpets - indeed it came to pass, when the trumpeters and singers were as one, to make one sound to be heard in praising and thanking the Lord, and when they lifted up their voices with the trumpets and cymbals and instruments of music, and praised the Lord saying 'For He is good, For his mercy endures forever,' that the house of the Lord was filled with a cloud,"_

*I re-eally wish I could go back in time and see this event. It must have been awe-inspiring, to say the least! It gives me chills just thinking about it. (And I'm not even a Charismatic Christian!) You can feel the energy and, dare I say it, the crescendo of emotion as you read!

This passage shows the beauty of using a variety of lovely instruments to make music to glorify the Lord in these times of public worship, not to mention countless other such passages!

Glory to God in the highest!!! *


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 6, 2007)

For an extensive survey of the last 60 years of literature on the Regulative Principle of Worship (dating from the OPC report on the RPW of 1946 initial to the report on worship song the following year) see the 2006, and for the conclusion the 2007, issues of The Confessional Presbyterian journal. Pick up the 2006 and 2007 on special for $28.50 postpaid (USA; see the website for non USA subscription pricing). One prominent writer on RPW matters has called the first part of the survey remarkable; which covered 1946-1999. The second part wraps up with 2000-2007.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm not even a Charismatic Christian! (sic)

Every Christian is charismatic!


----------

